# Working out of home local question.



## Charlie K (Aug 14, 2008)

tweak said:


> I have an acquaintance who is out of my local going to a neighboring local for work. I know that in our local's contract is a four man portability rule. However the contractor is sending "a lot" of guys into the neighboring local.
> Should my acquaintance go to the neighboring local's hall and let them know he's working in their jurisdiction? Is there any penalties that can be fined to him? Is it the contractor's responsibility? Am I missing something?
> Thanks in advance!


Tweak, When I am sent to another jurisdiction I call their hall and let them know. Depending on the Local I am going into depends on how much info I will give them. The company I work for has agreements at various locals on the East Coast and that does make it easier.


Charlie


----------



## tweak (Oct 3, 2010)

Thank you Charlie. He just topped out earlier this year and I ended up talking to him and he brought it up. He was even more ignorant on the subject than I. I just wanted to know for my benefit. I'm looking to topping out so I can go on the road in the future, and a some of these rules are confusing to me.


----------



## running dummy (Mar 19, 2009)

Be very careful. If it is a pretty well known job prepare to be carded and thrown off the job. In my local we will have business agents coming out every couple of weeks to check up on us. I would have to say it falls more on the contractor but I don't know for sure.

I also wouldn't be too quick to call the hall and let them know. Unfortunately I have seen guys laid off for this reason...


----------



## tweak (Oct 3, 2010)

thanks. i will pass the word to him


----------



## erics37 (May 7, 2009)

I almost always check in to other Locals if I'm working there.

I say "almost" because although Neskowin and Pacific City are technically in Local 48, I don't think any 48 guys have been there ever, except on the weekend with their families. That's our work :thumbup:


----------



## cabletie (Feb 12, 2011)

As far as I know it is the employee’s responsibility to check in with the local. I have heard of fines to members that were caught in another local without signing in. You would also sign the recipicol agreement so your pension and annuities go to your home local and stuff like the jatc contributions and assessments would go to theirs. Here you would also have to take their drug tests before working in their local.


----------



## GPB697 (Jun 15, 2011)

It is YOUR responsibility to check in when you go into a new jurisdiction....that is taking work from a book one brother. Remember you are a guest in that local, give them 8 for 8. When the job is winding down, ask for your check and stop in the hall to shake the BA's hand and thank him for the work. Sneaking around in another local is the same as stealing from another brothers table.


----------



## GPB697 (Jun 15, 2011)

Any brothers looking for work in the midwest should check into 697, we keep having calls go out and went to #101 in book 2.


----------



## tweak (Oct 3, 2010)

Thanks GBP.:thumbsup:


----------

